# E/M Coder Needed



## ljulien (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking for an E/M coder for oncology practice in Atlanta, GA.  Minimum 2 years experience and CPC, CPC-H, RHIT, CCS certified. Please fax resume to 678-937-8667 attention Lee Williams.


----------



## calais19 (Oct 29, 2013)

Would you consider a remote coder? I am interested but live in Charlotte, NC


----------



## hsilvarepetto (Nov 1, 2013)

Would you consider someone that has the experience, has an Associates Degree in Medical Billing & Coding & will be taking their CPC test next month?  I'm in Riverdale, so not too far from Atlanta.  Thanks!



ljulien said:


> Looking for an E/M coder for oncology practice in Atlanta, GA.  Minimum 2 years experience and CPC, CPC-H, RHIT, CCS certified. Please fax resume to 678-937-8667 attention Lee Williams.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 2, 2013)

ljulien said:


> Looking for an E/M coder for oncology practice in Atlanta, GA.  Minimum 2 years experience and CPC, CPC-H, RHIT, CCS certified. Please fax resume to 678-937-8667 attention Lee Williams.



Just curious...., why would someone with the CCS be a good candidate for this position since E&M has absolutely no relevance to this certification?


----------

